# EMT-B NYS Certification Test. .  Huh?



## FF25 (May 22, 2011)

Too make a long story short, I just got done with the New York State EMT-B class and thoroughly enjoyed it, I had great instructors and really believed I excelled with the given course material. I recently just took the Practical test and like I expected, the test went without a hitch, but when I took the written component of the test, all hell broke loose. I went into the test feeling confident that I was prepared, studied my protocols, Etc. but when i got further into the test, most of the questions where opinion based "scenarios" type questions rather then educationally based questions. No, I'm not talking about scenario questions, the questions where more along the lines of "would you use a nasalpharognel airways over an oralphranhgel airway" without giving appropriate background information about the patient :wacko:. "was the patient gaging when oralphargel". There was about only 5 questions on medical and about 6 questions on trauma, the others where weird splinting techniques that we very broadly went over in our class. I was a little frustrated with the layout and parameter's of the test but feel as if i did well enough too pass. Well I have 6 weeks to wait before finding out if I passed or not :glare: Has anyone Else had a similar experience with the written component of the test?


----------



## FF25 (May 28, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## DrParasite (May 28, 2011)

I took the NYS test back in 2002, so my info might be a little dated.

I also made sure I took the onsite testing (drove an hour and a half to rochester for it) so I could be sure that I got my results back that day.  it was worth the extra cost and the trip.  waiting 6 weeks would have driven me crazy.

they did some scenarios, and i appreciated them.  it tested your ability to think in the real world, in a practical application, not just that you had the ability to memorize facts.

not for nothing, but I definitely liked the way NYS did their practical and written, especially how everyone needed to take both the state written and practical every 3 years in order to maintain their certifications.... in fact, I wish NJ did that....

I did pretty well, not as good on the obgyn section, but that was always been my weak spot.... plus it's gross and icky


----------

